# What is the FUNNIEST costume you've ever seen?



## Urshag

Take a look at this site but first,

THE FOLLOWING SITE IS NOT KID OR WORK SAFE!! DO NOT LOOK IF YOU ARE OFFENDED EASILY!!

WTF Costumes: The Crazy & Sexy Halloween Costume Archive: custom Costume Archives

EDIT: I noticed that your powdered toast man costume came from that site. 

There are a lot of funny costumes here, I especially like this one:


----------



## witchiepoo

Urshag said:


> Take a look at this site but first,
> 
> THE FOLLOWING SITE IS NOT KID OR WORK SAFE!! DO NOT LOOK IF YOU ARE OFFENDED EASILY!!
> 
> WTF Costumes: The Crazy & Sexy Halloween Costume Archive: custom Costume Archives
> 
> EDIT: I noticed that your powdered toast man costume came from that site.


omg! some of those were hilarious!!!!


----------



## angela_s

oh gosh hahahahah. thats crazy.





that's pretty funny too.


----------



## angela_s

btw, super hero costumes are timeless.


----------



## TheCostumer

I think that my costume is different & bloomin' funny!

See attachment


----------



## Annea

At my home towns carnaval this year was a man dressed as Amy Winehouse complete with cigarette and can of strong beer!


----------



## upNsmoke

One year I ordered a US post office shirt and dressed up as a mailman but I also ordered one of the fake butts and attached it to a pair of boxers then slit the pants in the back and attached a stuffed dog to the tear. So alot of people thought Mailman walking around being attacked by a little dog and exposing the fake hiney was pretty funny. And at the halloween party I carried a mail bag full of the single shot bottles as treats  I don't think I have any pics, but if I come across it I'll post it.


----------



## churchofsubgenius

I just thought of a funny one, it might work best for guys. You could go as "hungover", go dressed in wrinked clothes and a robe with tie tied around your head, bad bed-head, drinking from a coffee mug, asprin bottle in pocket and to top it off have stuff written on your face (known in the prank world as "chiefing")....maybe write "balls" on your forehead.

BTW, The funniest costume I have seen in person was "Lance Lightning - Gay Superhero"....I wish I had pics


----------



## The Real Joker

*toooo funny*



angela_s said:


> oh gosh hahahahah. thats crazy.
> 
> YouTube - Costume Studio - Super Hero Madness
> that's pretty funny too.


That whole video made me LOL.

And Batman just seemed out of place with the Mavel heroes.


----------



## Draven84

Well, Back in high school we had this girl "Mary Brown" It was the last year they let us wear costumes to school. We had an early meeting for ROTC. I was sitting there in my Crow Costume. When we saw her walk in. She looked like a clown that was dragged through the mud and had her ass beat with baseball bats. 

Until school let out we called her "Down Town Mary Brown The Dirty Clown"


----------



## Halloween Princess

I have a friend who always has good ones (although all slightly dirty). Here are a couple of his past ones, Breathilizer and Mammogram Man.


----------



## Selene73

My cousin went one year as a one night stand. She had a lamp shade on her head and a table top around her waist with skirt. Then she had items glued on table top. She won the costume contest.

Just an idea. 
Another plain little outfit was a pig in a blanket. The gal had on a pig nose and was wrapped in a blanket.


----------



## Wolfman

My son had an idea one year. He asked me to put together a wooden block to sit on the ground, and some wire coming up out of it about 36" high to hold open a Treat Bag. Then he and his friends took the set up with them on Halloween Night. At peoples' doors, they'd receive their treats then ask, "What about Johnny? He's the *Invisible Man*!"

I found it interesting that fathers who came to the door would laugh and shell out candy; mothers would scowl and close the door.


----------



## victoria1313

ck out my album 
victoria1313
last yr we where witch drs
I got black plastic boobs- and stuck a baby to them and wore big monster feet- I also added a little fur afro to the front of my tights under my grass skirt- very funny for me and my husband got to b scary-


----------



## Wedding Skulls

Oooh, I've done a few, and I've had some friends do some awesome one!

We love themed parties, and everyone loves trying to mess with the theme
One year I had a toga party. A friend showed up wearing a leotard, leggings, and a sweatband. He entered the room and started doing star jumps, and called out: 'right, I'm ready for the yoga party! Let's start stretching!" Everyone fell on the floor it was that funny.

I went to a pirate vs ninja party as a software pirate. I decorated a jacket with burnt CDs and inside the lapel we attached my computer keyboard.

I've also been the 'Spanish Inquisition' from monty python - man that was fun to play


----------



## victoria1313

ck out my new post 2-headed man 
it was funny
siamese twins


----------



## Junit

I love that video!!


----------



## DarkLore

Urshag said:


> Take a look at this site but first,
> 
> THE FOLLOWING SITE IS NOT KID OR WORK SAFE!! DO NOT LOOK IF YOU ARE OFFENDED EASILY!!
> 
> WTF Costumes: The Crazy & Sexy Halloween Costume Archive: custom Costume Archives


Damn you for getting me into this link. I thought all was lost until I saw Sailermoon Bubba. When my daughter was five I spent a week sewing a sailor moon outfit. Now that she's seventeen...lol.


----------



## Frankie's Girl

I remember one party someone was a christmas tree... they even had wrapped presents on their feet.

Last year the most creative costume winner was a pinata. She got TONS of tissue paper and cut it out to look just like the real ones and then attached it so she was a human pinata (PINATA PANTS!), and painted two rosy cheeks and had two party hats with streamers on her head. Her boyfriend brought a pinata stick and every time he'd whack her with it, she'd toss candy.


----------



## MySexyOutfit

*Funniest Costume*

Last year my wife wanted me to go as a Pie Eating Contest Winner. When I asked what she was going to go as, she told me "The Pie." I though that was super funny, but it turns out to be a pretty good costume!


----------



## goundy

The Halloween party I went to this year I was flabbergasted at this guys unicorn costume http://neatstacks.com/?product=funny-inflatable-riding-unicorn-halloween-costume-cosplay

I felt so stupid because it took me a little while to figure out how it worked. It was pretty dark so it took me a while to say "oh wait, those aren't his legs!"

DOH!


----------



## SPOOKMART

Those illusion costumes I think. You know the ones that make it look like you're in the witch's cauldron or a gorilla has you in a cage.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

There was a man dressed as a Fire Hydrant, his wife was a Dog. She had a Cheese-Whiz aerosol can to simulate urine "Hosing" the fire plug. It won 1st place.
A local couple arrived at the Private Halloween party dressed as Bride & Groom.. I saw them and thought "So what?" Until they walked passed me. both of them had the backs of their entire clothes cut away, the front held on by a few thin straps, they were wearing under ware and a lot of their own flesh!
At the same house party a local Judge came dressed as a ghetto Pimp, and his Wife (Foxy blond, much younger than her Husband) was of course a Hooker!
I made and wore a "Christine" costume, sheet metal little car body (I made) correct license plate numbers, painted red and white, a plexiglass front windshield,darkly tinted, four little tires on elastic axles, bouncing up & down to the movie-music theme song coming from my little tape recorder, my legs were in black pants, so as not to "Distract" from the rest of the costume,my face was blacked out with a skull made on my face with glowing make-up I won nothing, because Nobody in that whole area had seen or even heard of the movie yet. "Are you supposed to be a 57 Chevy?" (It's still in my side-yard.)


----------



## frogkid11

oh GYM, that is so sad that they didn't recognize you!! I love that movie and would have loved to seen you in costume. Do you have any pics by chance?


----------



## offmymeds

Would have loved to seen the Christine costume!! 

My Mom was the crazy cat lady this past year for my Asylum party, I thought it was hysterical, and yes she won


----------



## Pumpkinhead625

Here are a few pics I found









SHARKNADO !!


----------



## frostytots

Okay so a couple of years ago at Phoenix Comicon, we saw a guy in a speedo with a cape and utility belt. On either side of the belt, there was a box of tissues and bottle of lotion attached. He pulled off the whole look quite well, if that was even possible. I died laughing.


----------

